# Sonnet Encore ST G4 + OS 9.2



## cqdx11 (3 Décembre 2009)

Bonjour,

Mon problème est le suivant : pour donner un peu de peps à mon vieux Powermac G4 450, je lui ai dégotté une carte upgrade Sonnet Encore ST G4 1400. Jusque là, tout va bien. Je pense que la carte devrait me parvenir la semaine prochaine. Jusque là, tout va bien.

Je suis déjà allé télécharger le manuel de la carte pour me documenter sur l'installation, et là, je lis que faire fonctionner cette carte, il faut un système qui puisse booter en 9.2 (pour une màj firmware si j'ai bien compris).

Mon PM G4 tourne sous jaguar et j'ai un disque dur vide disponible, j'ai donc pensé y installer OS9 le temps de faire l'installation.

Je prends donc les CD de restauration gris (OS9), je reboote avec la touche C enfoncée, pour restaurer le système d'origine sur mon disque dur secondaire.

Bammm, ça ne marche pas, l'assistant voit bien les deux disque dur mais me renvoie un message d'erreur comme quoi les disques n'ont pas la configuration requise ... Aïe ...

Un peu de lecture sur la toile ... et je me demande si l'ancien propriétaire ne m'a pas filé les mauvais disque de restauration ? Peut être que ma machine n'est pas compatible avec ce set de disques ?

Quelles sont mes options pour créer un double boot Jaguar / OS9 si les disques de restauration ne fonctionnent pas ?

J'ai les disques de Jaguar (originaux) et un DVD de restauration Tiger vendu avec mon Mac Mini, si j'y trouve un dossier "classic" et que je le copie sur le disque vierge cela suffira ?

En faisait des recherches, j'ai vu pas mal de problèmes approchant, mais j'avoue que ce n'est pas d'une clarté limpide pour moi.

Merci d'avance pour vos conseils, n'hésitez pas à me questionner pour mieux cerner le souci.


----------



## Pascal 77 (3 Décembre 2009)

Je peux me tromper, mais il me semblait que Classic était encore fourni, avec Jaguar ?

En tout cas, je te confirme qu'un Dossier Système installé en tant que "Classic" permet de booter en natif sous OS 9 si le Mac le permet ! (pour les PowerMac G4 : en gros, tous les modèles jusqu'à 2002 inclus).


----------



## cqdx11 (3 Décembre 2009)

Bonsoir,

Merci de ta réponse.

Quand j'ai acheté ce mac (occasion) sur un disque il y avait OS X, sur l'autre il y avait OS 9, mais je l'ai bêtement viré.

Je vais jeter un &#339;il à ces CD ce soir ... 
J'ai vu que j'avais aussi oublié d'installer les gestionnaires de disque OS 9 sur mon disque vierge, mais ça n'a pas résolu le problème des disques de restauration qui me disent que "l'ordinateur ne peut pas exécuter cette configuration".

J'ai un G4 sawtooth gigabit ethernet 450 Mhz avec DVD + ZIP.

Oups, erreur de ma part, c'est n'est pas Jaguar mais Panther !


----------



## Invité (3 Décembre 2009)

C'est un Mini G4, comme le mien alors, si c'est Panther.
Il y a 2 Dvd : 
le Mac Os X Install Disc 1 avec l'AHT
le Mac Os 9 Install Disc

Mais, je viens de vérifier, il faut Pacifist pour extraire ce dont tu as besoin. L'installateur fonctionne sous OsX et c'est un Package (qui ne fonctionne qu'avec un Mini G4 !)
Ah peut être qu'en faisant "afficher l'original" et en sélectionnant le pkg français (CPU_MacOS9_F.pkg) et ensuite en décompressant l'archive "Archive.pax.gz"


----------



## cqdx11 (4 Décembre 2009)

Merci pour vos réponses.

J'ai eu de la chance , j'ai pu trouver un CD Mac OS 9.2.1 retail et j'ai pu installer le système sans problème sur mon disque secondaire, en appuyant sur ALT lors du reboot, j'ai donc le choix entre PANTHER et OS 9 (màj en 9.2.2).
Parfait, je devrais pouvoir installer ma carte sonnet.

ça fait longtemps que je n'avais pas "tripoté" mon G4 450 sawtooth, mais ça reste une belle machine malgré son âge ... et je la trouve étonnement véloce ! 

Bonne journée et bonne fin de semaine.

Régis


----------

